
Kerry Puts Brakes on CIA Torture Report - uptown
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-12-05/kerry-puts-brakes-on-cia-torture-report
======
higherpurpose
This pisses me off so much. They're just trying to push it down the road,
either hoping that people will forget about it, or so they can blame it on
Republicans later that they are the ones who are not releasing it because
they'll control Senate (which wouldn't necessarily be false, but the Democrats
have the opportunity to do it _now_ but instead are delaying it on purpose
over _extremely bogus_ reasons that have already been debunked such as
"putting agents lives in danger" or whatever).

------
metaphorm
Kerry is slime. this comes as no surprise.

